# camera body case: Canon T2i/550D



## lmederos (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi

I am looking for a recommendation on an camera body case.  Essentially looking for a padded case where I can store and carry the camera body, without lens.  I have a nice Lowepro case for the lens.

My intent is to be able to carry body and lens safely, but in an easy to transport mode (my backpack mostly) for when I travel on a plane, without having to carry a bulky bag or case.

any suggestions ?

thanks !

-- Luis


----------



## usayit (Aug 8, 2010)

Check 

Zing Designs

and

OP/TECH USA

online catalogs.


----------



## cassio (Aug 11, 2010)

Lots of stuff from Amazon.

What lens do you have since that would tell you how big a bag you need.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0038YS2AU?ie=UTF8&tag=adventtravela-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0038YS2AU"]Opteka Microfiber Deluxe Photo/Video Camera Gadget Bag for Canon, Nikon, Sony, Olympus, Kodak, Panasonic, and Fuji Digital Cameras[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001TIHVHC?ie=UTF8&tag=adventtravela-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B001TIHVHC"]Crumpler 5 Million Dollar Home Photo Bag, Black/Gun Metal[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003RLNXCG?ie=UTF8&tag=adventtravela-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B003RLNXCG"]Crumpler The Brazillion Dollar Home[/ame]

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002EA5MUM?ie=UTF8&tag=adventtravela-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002EA5MUM"]Deluxe dSLR Zoom Holster for Digital SLR Cameras[/ame]


----------

